# Construction site bottles



## Optimo1986 (Dec 1, 2014)

I saw a construction site where an abandoned apartment building was demolished a few months ago. I decided to check it out not expecting to find much but was amazed to find bottles sticking out of the mud everywhere. Here is some pics of some of the bottles. I only cleaned off a few so far. I know some are from the 60s but not sure if any are older?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Joe ! You're about right on the age, but the tall one in the back could be a little earlier. Does it have any embossing ? And new or not I like that beverage bottle ! What does all the embossing say ? We have several members from Michigan, so I'm sure they will chime in. What else did you find ?  Mitch


----------



## Optimo1986 (Dec 2, 2014)

The tall one says "federal law forbids reuse or sale of bottle" with "made in usa" on the bottom. The Scheus Beverages says "John Scheus & Sons registered Detroit Mi" around the base with a big S on tbe bottom. There were a lot of bottles there so I just grabbed some of the more unique looking ones. I got a bunch more I will post pics of once I clean them later tonight.Thanks, Joe


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

you have a great cross sec son of common household bottles from the 1930s 40s and 50s. The green round one for instants I a prune juice. dr miles a cough med. good finds!


----------



## bottlerocket (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like a Milk of Magnesia one too. Very common but these always catch my eye.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2014)

With the John Schue bottle I assume your from the Detroit area. I live in Detroit & visit nearby Construction sites when possible. The bottles look like common newer bottles but if you need any help locating or finding older bottles let me know. LEON.


----------



## Optimo1986 (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are a few more. Nothing special I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Optimo1986 (Dec 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Optimo1986 (Dec 2, 2014)

Tell me what you guys think about this one. Looks like some purple dye or ink in there. Way too new to be an inkwell right?


----------



## Optimo1986 (Dec 2, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> With the John Schue bottle I assume your from the Detroit area. I live in Detroit & visit nearby Construction sites when possible. The bottles look like common newer bottles but if you need any help locating or finding older bottles let me know. LEON.



Yep I'm from Dearborn. I might take you up on that cuz I see you find some awesome places to dig. 

Thanks, Joe


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2014)

My Buddy Tom I dig with is from Dearborn. What job do you have for a living that takes you driving around the city? LEON.


----------



## Optimo1986 (Dec 2, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> My Buddy Tom I dig with is from Dearborn. What job do you have for a living that takes you driving around the city? LEON.


The good ole' phone company.


----------



## bottle hoarder (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice stuff for sure and way to keep an eye out for surface finds. A lot of people don't think much of the "federal law" bottles, but I've seen lots of 5-10 of those go for a decent amount of money in online auctions. And the older ones (30's/40's) can have some nice embossing. I always keep those! I noticed the tall one in the back as well - first pic. Could be something good there.


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 3, 2014)

The "purple" one is probably paint, like for models I think. Had some when I was a kid !


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 3, 2014)

Optimo1986 said:
			
		

> Tell me what you guys think about this one. Looks like some purple dye or ink in there. Way too new to be an inkwell right?



 It's ink.   You can still buy ink in bottles.   Jim G


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 3, 2014)

I found an inkwell similar to that once-- still full and unopened. It was made in Canada--so says the bottom.


----------



## RCO (Dec 6, 2014)

those Phillips milk of magnesia bottles are fairly common however I managed to sell some of mine to a decorating/gift store a while back , they were happy to have them . the embossed Detroit soda is also neat


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 8, 2014)

Those ones with the vertical ribs are poison bottles, which makes them worth saving, sort of, though not hugely collectible I think.  And yes that's definitely an ink, inkwells were used quire commonly not too long ago.  I remember finding my first inkwell as a kid and thinking it was just the greatest thing because it seemed so historic!  Even though it wasn't really.  Mine was from Canada too, although one would expect that, what with me being in Canada.Even if Milk of Magnesia bottles area super common they always sell well at flea markets because they look really cool.  Another one that amazed me back in the day.


----------

